# From a Newbie: Help Choosing A Router



## hesselite (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello, and I hope I'm posting this in the correct forum:

I'm not a skilled woodworker. I'll work on projects every other weekend or so. I'm in need of a router, and I'm not looking for the best, and my price range is around $100. I'm thinking of buying one of the following routers from HD or Lowes. I'm looking for opinions as to which one the experts here think is the better router.

http://www.lowes.com/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=109589-353-1825
SKIL 1825 Plunge/Fixed 2-1/4 HP Router Combo Kit with Sightlight from Lowes

or

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...dmjcgelceffdfgidgnl.0&MID=9876&prod_id=165667
Ryobi RE180PL 2 HP Plunge Router from Home Depot

Any input? The SKIL seems like the better buy... slightly higher HP, light, carrying case, and the fixed/plunge base combo is nice. What do you all think? Should I shell out another $30 or $40 and get a better one? I'd like to keep it at $80-$100 if possible

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hesselite, Just so you go into this with eyes open. What you are looking at is for occasional home use. Routers will do so many jobs for you, if you enjoy woodworking I would urge you to consider spending more for a good quality combo kit. There is a world of difference between the $100 routers and the $200 kits. Much larger bearings to make the unit last, better motors, etc.
That having been said, both the Skil and the Ryobi will do a nice job. I wouldn't put much store in the HP ratings, they will both perform well enough. The important thing is how they feel in your hands, are you comfortable with the adjustments? If you want to be able to table mount your router are the adjustments still easy upside down? 1/2" shaft bits are stronger and have less vibration than 1/4" bits. If one of these will accept 1/2" and the other not, that would be a good reason to decide on. I think they are both equiped with 1/4" only. When you go looking for router bits try Woodcraft. If they dont have a store near you visit the website at: www.woodcraft.com
They sell decent quality bits with a 100% money back guarantee. You can save a great deal of money going this route. Their bits are most always on sale for around $6 each. Buy their 10 piece set of the most commonly used bits and you will be in good shape. They will do most jobs you are likely to start. Dont waste your money buying bigger sets or cheaper sets. Cheap bits are nothing but trouble.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello hesselite,

I recently went on a shopping from for routers at Home Depot, Lowes and Sears I also found alot of nice routers but for me the biggest draw back was that most of the cheap ones would only accept 1/4" bits and I wanted to be able to use 1/4 and 1/2" so I took the Plunge (no pun intended) and bought the Bosch Fixed /Plunge Router Combo kit with the add on guide kit from Lowes it was a little pricey for me but I feel it was worth my Dollar.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Bosch 1617 combo kit is my weapon of choice too Randy. I have other routers but the Bosch gets the most use.


----------



## hesselite (Mar 22, 2005)

found the 1617EVSPK on Amazon for $219. Comes with all sorts of goodies and $25 off, so total comes to $194.

Good deal?


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

A wise man once said you get what you pay for.

regards

jerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hesselite, A very fair price. You might check your local sources for a comparison. Lowes carries this combo kit and you will often find it with a fence as a special deal.


----------



## hesselite (Mar 22, 2005)

aniceone2hold said:


> Hesselite, A very fair price. You might check your local sources for a comparison. Lowes carries this combo kit and you will often find it with a fence as a special deal.


I'll keep watch. Thanks for the info 

How often do you see these things on sale?


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

hesselite,

Here are pictures of the package deal that Mike (aniceone2hold) is talking about:

Picture 1 
Picture 2

I have the same router and these pictures were taken with my picture phone before I bought the router. Whatta awesome router it is!! Later...


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Boricua said:


> hesselite,
> 
> Here are pictures of the package deal that Mike (aniceone2hold) is talking about:
> 
> ...


Hello Boricua,

That is exactly what I bought. Luckily we have 2 Lowe's here because when I saw this combo kit I was still hunting and when i went back to buy, it was gone so I made a mad dash for the other Store across town and picked it up while someone else was grazing the Lowe's Router Isle. I hope he did not want the combo because I snoozed on the first one but was not going to snooze and lose this one.  LOL


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Goonman, congrats on the router! You almost missed out on that router. Luckily you have two Lowes. I say you got an awesome package there! Thumbs up for you!


----------



## hesselite (Mar 22, 2005)

ordered the 1617 kit from amazon. not too shabby for $194 shipped w/ the kit you all are talking about

i also took a look at the bits available at lowes.... $30+ a pop? woodcraft seems like a great place... i think i'll pick up a few bits there.

thanks aniceone, boricua and everybody else. now i get to wait until this thing gets here.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey no problem hesselite! And congrats! Now it's just a waiting game....


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

hesselite said:


> Hello, and I hope I'm posting this in the correct forum:
> 
> I'm not a skilled woodworker. I'll work on projects every other weekend or so. I'm in need of a router, and I'm not looking for the best, and my price range is around $100. I'm thinking of buying one of the following routers from HD or Lowes. I'm looking for opinions as to which one the experts here think is the better router.
> 
> ...




My only experience with Ryobi was their 12V Jobsite Cordless Drill. I really liked it but the batteries soon gave out and new ones are hard to find and cost almost as much as a new drill. I think Ryobi makes a good tool at a price most people can afford. The RE1803BK (don't know what the BK is) was reviewed in the Sept. 04 issue of American Router and they liked it. This one has 1/4 and 1/2' collets which is important because if you ever decide to upgrade to a more powerful router the 1/2" shank will take the pressure much better than a 1/4". Also those HP ratings are not correct. Look at the amp. rating and if it's not 14-15 or higher (115 volts)it's not a 2hp. motor.
Either of the routers you're looking at should be good for what you intend to use it for. Don't try to take deep cuts and allow the router to cool off frequently. The Ryobi reviewed by American Router has a soft start function which is nice for hand routing. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello hesselite,

I hope you enjoy your new Router as much as I am enjoying mine. Zoom zoom zoom.


----------

